# Peanuts



## Sooze247 (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a real source on whether or not rabbits can eat unsalted peanuts? I got my bunny a toy shaker that has a few peanuts inside and I can't find a real source that says whether or not it is ok for him. I know that bunnies cannot eat nuts but I also know that peanuts are not actually nuts. If anyone could help me out that would be great


----------



## Pipp (Dec 29, 2011)

They're not great but not toxic or anything. One or two as a treat is fine, although I'd avoid them if your rabbit is overweight. 

Nuts in general aren't as bad as some people think, they can be given as treats. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm just getting to that part in Lucile Moore's new book, but they are ok in moderation.


----------



## Sooze247 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help. My little guy is skinny even though he eats like a piggy. :dude:


----------



## Bill Jesse (Mar 17, 2014)

I keep a bagful of unsalted peanuts to feed my pet crows. I noticed that when I throw them near my bunny pens the bunnies come after them. I thought they were interested in the crows (rare I know) but two of my bunnies wanted the peanuts that landed just outside their pens. Today two half peanuts got into the hutch and my male devoured them like they were the best treats ever. Same thing happened two days ago. I thought that bunnies should not get nuts so will refrain from having them get them in the future.


----------

